# lathe tool post repair



## 12bolts (Feb 27, 2012)

A couple of the tool holder screw holes had been stripped out, so I figured I would do a neat repair.
The existing holes are 5/16 BSW, and I was replacing all the bolts anyway so I chased them all out to 5/16 UNC.
Then I drilled and tapped the 2 damaged holes out to 7/16, (that was as big as I could go and still have some side to the hole.




I inserted a couple of grade 5 bolts, used loctite, and nipped them in tight to the end of the thread.
Cut the heads and the protruding thread beneath off and used the linisher to bring them flush.




I drilled a small hole down the side of the 7/16 thread and pressed in a small pin to prevent any rotation of the insert. Then I simply drilled and tapped new holes to 5/16 UNC.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, you've gotta like that, Phil. Nice repair.


----------



## aametalmaster (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice fix...Bob


----------



## dickr (Feb 27, 2012)

*Repair*

That's a nice job and as good as new ! Just one question. How did you do it with that great big helmut on ?


----------

